
Ultimate home office setup thoughts? - keithwbacon
I was thinking of a standup desk and this 4k 43&quot; monitor.  Thoughts?  Show &amp; tell your ENV please.<p>Currently:
retina mbp,
dual 24&quot; on ergotron arms, wireless keyboard &amp; mouse,
Zik headphones<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dell.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;shop&#x2F;dell-43-ultra-hd-4k-multi-client-monitor-p4317q&#x2F;apd&#x2F;210-ahsq&#x2F;monitors-monitor-accessories
======
keithwbacon
Some desks:

[https://www.standdesk.co/?ref=producthunt](https://www.standdesk.co/?ref=producthunt)
[http://www.varidesk.com/home](http://www.varidesk.com/home)
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/?ref=pr...](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/?ref=producthunt)
[https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-
adju...](https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-adjustable-
standing-desk)

